# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Bắc Ninh: 78 Nguyễn Gia Thiều - Tp. Bắc Ninh / 0988 888403

## congtydulichbacninh

*Chương trình 01:*
*Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh - Làng Gốm Phù Lãng – Làng Quan họ Viêm Xá - Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh*

08:00 sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Quốc tế ETI Group đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh. Khởi hành từ Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh
09:30 - 11:30: Thăm quan tại Phù Lãng
+ Đón tiếp và giới thiệu sơ lược của xã
+ Thăm cơ sở Gốm Tình Thuận – Chuyên sản xuất gốm truyền thống (gốm gia dụng và tâm linh)
+ Thăm cơ sở Gốm Minh – Chuyên sản xuất gốm mỹ thuật
+ Thăm cơ sở gốm Ngọc – Tham quan và mua đồ lưu niệm                                                               
+ Thăm cơ sở gốm Thành Thanh - Tham quan và thực hành làm gốm
11:30: Rời Phù Lãng đi làng Quan họ Viêm Xá
12:15 – 13:30 : Thưởng thức cơm Quan họ tại đình làng Diềm
13:30 – 14:15 : Thăm Đình Làng Diềm - Đền Cùng - Giếng Ngọc – Đền Vua Bà (Bà Tổ Quan họ)
14:15 – 15:30 : Thưởng thức và giao lưu Quan họ
15:30 – 16:00 : Xem trình diễn làm bánh khúc, mua bánh khúc và đồ lưu niệm
16:00: Rời Viêm Xá về Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh
17:00: Chia tay khách tại điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kế thúc chương trình.



*Chương trình 02:
Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh - Làng gốm Phù Lãng – Làng tương Đình Tổ / Chùa Bút Tháp - Làng Quan họ Viêm Xá - Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh
*
08:00 sáng : Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Quốc tế ETI Group đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh. Khởi hành từ Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh
09:30 - 11:30: Thăm quan tại Phù Lãng
+ Đón tiếp và giới thiệu sơ lược của xã
+ Thăm cơ sở Gốm Tình Thuận – Chuyên sản xuất gốm truyền thống (gốm gia dụng và tâm linh)
+ Thăm cơ sở Gốm Minh – Chuyên sản xuất gốm mỹ thuật
+ Thăm cơ sở gốm Ngọc – Tham quan và mua đồ lưu niệm                                                               
+ Thăm cơ sở gốm Thành Thanh - Tham quan và thực hành làm gốm
10:45: Rời Phù Lãng đi Chùa Bút Tháp / Làng tương Đình Tổ
11:30 – 12:30 : Cơm trưa - Thưởng thức đặc sản địa phương (bánh đúc, bánh tro, cháo thái…)
12:30 – 13:15 : Thăm Chùa Bút Tháp
13:15 – 14:00 : Thăm cơ sở sản xuất tương và mua tương Đình Tổ
14:00: Rời Đình Tổ đi Làng Quan họ Viêm Xá
14:45 -  15:15  Đền Cùng - Giếng Ngọc – Đền Vua Bà (Bà Tổ Quan họ)
15:15 – 16:15 : Thưởng thức và giao lưu Quan họ
16:15 – 16:30 : Xem trình diễn làm bánh khúc, mua bánh khúc và đồ lưu niệm
16:00: Rời Viêm Xá về Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh
17:00: Chia tay khách tại điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kế thúc chương trình.



*Chương trình 03:
Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh - Đền Đô - Đình Đình Bảng - Tranh Đông Hồ - Chùa Bút Tháp - Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh

*07:30 Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Quốc tế ETI Group đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn. Khởi hành đi tham quan Đền Đô (Đền Lý Bát Đế) nơi thờ 8 vị vua nhà Lý, Đình Đình Bảng, một công trình kiến trúc giàu tín ngưỡng dân tộc, hình thù chạm khắc điêu luyện tinh xảo, … Ăn trưa tại nhà hang và thưởng thức các làn điệu dân ca quan họ đặc sắc do chính các liền anh liền chị Quê hương Kinh Bắc biểu diễn (nghe quan họ chi phí tự túc – nếu Quý khách có nhu cầu). Tiếp tục hành trình tham quan Làng tranh dân gian Đông Hồ - Thuận Thành. Quý khách tận mắt chứng kiến từng khâu làm tranh cùng những tác phẩm tranh dân gian tiêu biểu, đặc trưng làng văn hóa quê Kinh Bắc xưa, … ghé thăm Chùa Bút Tháp, tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm nghìn mắt, nghìn tay; tháp Cửu phẩm Liên Hoa; Tháp Báo Nghiêm ... Trở về Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh. Kết thúc chương trình.



*Chương trình 04:
Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh - Đền Đô - Đền Bà Chúa Kho - Chùa Bút Tháp - Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh*

07:00 Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Quốc tế ETI Group đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh. Khởi hành đi đến Đền Đô “Lý Bát Đế” là nơi thờ 8 vị vua Nhà Lý. Dâng hương tưởng niệm 8 vị vua Nhà Lý, tham quan và chụp hình thủy đình, điện chính, thượng điện... và nghe giới thiệu lịch sử Triều Nguyễn – Việt Nam (1010 - 1225).
09:30: Tiếp tục đi đền Bà Chúa Kho tại Thành Phố Bắc Ninh, cầu tài lộc tại Đền Bà Chúa Kho.
11:00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
14:00: Xe đưa Quý khách đến Chùa Bút Tháp, tượng phật bà Nghìn mắt nghìn tay bản gốc tại Việt Nam. Sau đó, Đoàn lên xe quay trở về Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh. Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Chia tay Quý khách.Kết thúc chương trình./.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Ghi chú:* Nếu trong danh sách của đoàn, Quý khách nào có ngày sinh nhật. Công ty ET sẽ tổ chức tiệc sinh nhật với bánh Sinh nhật + tặng Hoa + nhạc sinh nhật chúc mừng! QUÝ KHÁCH LƯU Ý MANG THEO GIẤY TỜ TÙY THÂN: CMND, HỘ CHIẾU, .. TRẺ EM PHẢI CÓ GIẤY KHAI SINH ( BẢN SAO CÓ DẤU CÔNG CHỨNG )
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*CÔNG TY TNHH TỔ CHỨC SỰ KIỆN & DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ
(ET INTERNATIONAL GROUP)*
Tel: 0241.8500895/ 8500965/ 3827209 ; Fax: 0241.3827209
(Anh Thành 0978 991678 ; 0988 888403)
E-mail: et@etinfo.com.vn ; et.tourism@gmail.com
Y/H : et.tourism ; Skype: vutienthanh

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Riêng HỢP ĐỒNG THUÊ XE (NHIỀU LOẠI, CÓ THUẾ VAT) - Liên hệ trực tiếp:*
*0241 3827209 ; 0979 827209 (Chị Huệ)
0949 193536   ; 0979 820967 (Anh Thắng)*

----------

